#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Μεταλλικά >  > > >  >  >  Μήκη ελέγχων και όρια κλίσεων μεταλλικών δοκών πλαισίου

## SMBD

---

----------


## palex

Και εγώ βαζώ κόμβο κοντα στο 1μ απο το υποστύλωμα και διαστασιολογώ ουσιαστικά με τις ροπές του ανοιγματος αγνοώντας την τοπή στο άκρο, χωρίς βεβαία αυτο να είναι απόλυτα σωστό, αλλα θεωρω πιο λάθος να διαστασιολογήσεις αγνοωντας την ενισχυση κόμβου. Κοιταω η αστοχία στο κόμβο να ειναι περίπου 1,20 και αμέσως μετά να θέλεις πολυ μικρότερη περίπτωση που σημαίνει ότι η ενίσχυση καλύπτει σχεδόν όλο το βλιβόμενο κατω πέλμα.
Κανονικά πρέπει να βάλεις συνθετη μεταβλητη διατομή αν μπορείς.
Το μήκος λυγισμού όμως το παιρνω υπερ της ασφαλείας όσο η συνολική δοκος με την ενισχυση, διοτι η ενισχυση δεν αλλαζει την μορφή των διαγραμματων ή των παραμορφώσεων της συνολικής δοκου.
Βεβαια όλα αυτα είναι ψηλα γραμματα καθότι δεν σου αλλαζει κατα πολυ τους λόγους αστοχίας και ουτως η αλλως εχεις φροντισει να μην εισαι στο 99% ιδίως όταν εχεις εφαρμοσει την τακτική αυτή με τους κόμβους ενίσχυσεων.
Επιπλόν σε αυτον ενδιάμεσο κόμβο στο 1μ από το στύλο συνδέω και τα χιαστα της στεγης γιατι το θεωρω καλυτερη προσομοίωση της πραγματικής καταστασης, δες και το ποστ μου για τις εκκεντρότητες των συνδέσεων.

*Εμένα με απασχολεί κατί αλλο:*
Οι συνοριακές συνθήκες στήριξης της δοκού δεν επηρεάζουν τα πραγματικά μηκη λυγισμου της δοκου; Γιατι δεν χρησιμοποιούμε τα νομογραφήματα όπως κανουμε για τα υποστυλώματα; Δεν παιζει ρόλο με πόσο άκαμπτό στύλο συνδέεται μια δοκος;

----------


## palex

...τα οποία να υποθέσω ότι βρισκονται και αυτά στο παραρτημα Ε του ΕN1993?
To έχει κανεις αυτό το παράρτημα; στα downloads δεν το πήρε το ματι μου.
Απο τα βιβλία της τριλογίας εχω μονο τα νομογραφήματα για στύλους Ε.2.2

και να συμπληρώσω περι της ασφάλειας του υπολογισμού των ενισχύσεων στο μηκος λυγισμου ότι στον τελευταίο ευρωκωδικα υπάρχει αυτή η παραγραφος *
"BB.3.3.3 Συντελεστής μεταβολής διατομής"
*που μαλλον εχει σκοπό να συμπεριλάβει την ευμενη επιρροή της μεταβολής της διατομής στους λυγισμους αλλα προφανώς να μην θεωρήσει ότι επιφέρει πλήρη δέσμευση τους.

----------


## palex

Aν λες για τα σηματα 3,21-3,22 σελ 121-122 αυτά δεν αφορούν μόνο τα υποστυλώματα?? Μπορουμε κατα αντιστοιχία να χρησιμοποιήσουμε τα ίδια και για τα ζευκτα?

----------


## palex

Οκ, σε ευχαριστώ, παντως αυτά είναι που είδα εκει ειναι τα κλασσικα με την υποσημειωση μηκη λυγισμου υποστυλωματων. 'Αλλα για δοκους μεχρι στιγμης δεν εχω δει πουθενα, εγω τα επαιρνα παντα με Κ=1 υπερ ασφαλειας για αμεταθετα που ειχα παντα.

----------


## palex

OΚ, dratsiox σε ευχαριστώ.
Απο ότι βλέπω μεγιστη τιμή είναι το 1.00 και δεν έχει σχεση με το αν το πλαισιο είναι μεταθετό ή οχι.
Επίσης μου κανει εντύπωσει το πόσο κοντα είναι αμφιπακτα και αμφιαρθωτά ζυγώματα.

Επιπλεόν στην σελίδα που με παρέπεμψες μου κανεις και πάσα για το ακριβώς επόμενο ερωτημα που ηθελα να κάνω:
Όταν έχω πολυ μικρη κλιση ζυγωματος δηλαδη από 6% εως π.χ 12% πόσο ασφαλές είναι να θεωρω το μήκος λυγισμου ώς τον κορφία μονο, σαν να είναι ακλονητη στήριξη?
Γιατι για μικρη κλίση αρχίζει και ομοιάζει το ζύγωμα σαν συνεχες δοκάρι απο στύλο σε στύλο.
Αυτό που λεει στο ίδιο σημείο ο Βαγιας ότι για κλίσεις μικρες (πόσο μικρές δηλαδή?) πρεπει να γίνεται και έλεγχος σε ακαριαίο λυγισμο πως το καταλαβαίνετε?
Τι είναι ο ακαριαίος λυγισμος; Γιατι δεν μου ακουγεται για καλο  :Χαρούμενος: !

----------


## palex

Νομίζω ότι μεταλυγισμική αντοχή υπάρχει αλλα είναι παντα μικρότερη απο το κρίσιμο φορτίο λυγισμου και όσο αυξανεται η παραμορφωση τοσο μειώνεται και το φορτίο που παραλαμβανει το μέλος στην μεταλυγισμικη φάση.
Μετα τον λυγισμό δεν υπάρχει γυρισμος!
Τωρα μια δική μου εξηγηση είναι οτι πιθανον στα ζευκτα με μικρές κλίσεις μετα τον πρωτο λυγισμό να ενεργοποείται ολο το μήκος του ζευκτου απο στύλο σε στύλο και να πηγαινει στον αγύριστο ακαριαία!
Τωρα τι και πως μπορείς να το ελεγξεις αυτό σε ενα ζευκτο....

----------


## palex

χμμ.. ενδιαφέρον triumph!
θα έλεγα ότι ενας στύλος ενος διριχτου πλαισίου ομοιάζει σε συνοριακες συνθηκες με την κατω ασταθή περίπτωση, παρα με την πάνω.
Τωρα ενα ζευκτό με μικρή κλίση υποθέτω ότι θα μπορουσε λόγω ενδοτικότητας στον κορφία να ομοιάζει και αυτο με την κάτω ασταθή περίπτωση.
Γενικά την πάνω περίπτωση συνοριακων συνθηκών πιστευω ότι είναι δύσκολο να την συναντήσεις καθότι έχει κύλιση στο ένα ακρο, ίσως σε γέφυρες.
Ξέρεις άν υπάρχει καποιος έλεγχος επιπλέον για την μορφή του ακαριαίου λυγισμου και που βρίσκεται αυτός? Ο ΕC δεν νομίζω να αναφαίρει τίποτα.
Επίσης στην ασταθή περίπτωση στο Α θεωρούμε ότι μπαινουμε σε πλαστική περιοχή έτσι?
Παντως δυσκολεύομαι να την εξηγήσω μαθηματικά την μεταλυγισμική αντοχή, μόνο ίσως με την λογική ότι όσο παραμένει η διατομή στην ελαστική περιοχη το αμφιέρειστο μέλος λειτουργεί σαν "καμπτικό" ελατηριο που απαιτεί μεγαλύτερη καταναλωση έργου για περαιτερω κάμψη, όμως όσο αυξάνει η παραμόρφωση τόσο αυξανει και ο μοχλοβραχίονας της αξονικής δηλαδή η προσθετη εσωτερική ροπή. Η καμπύλη εχει κοιλα ανω αρα πρέπει να είναι της μορφης P=k*δ*δ=(k*δ)*δ δηλαδή υπεισέρχεται μια μεταβαλλόμενη μεταβλητη "ακαμψιας (k*δ) "  η οποία αυξάνει συναρτηση της δ! Αυτή θα μπορούσε να ήταν η αντισταση της στροφής της ελαστικής διατομής στα σημεια κάμψης του μέλους. Ο ρυθμός μεταβολής της αντίστασης αυτής προς την επιπροθετη εσωτερική ροπή που επιβαλλει η αξονική λόγω της αυξησης των παραμορφωσεων ισως να καθορίζει την μορφή αυτης της καμπύλης.

----------


## palex

Για να ξαναγυρίσουμε επι του πρακτέου, υπάρχει κανείς που όταν έχει πολυ μικρή κλίση ζυγώματος να θεωρεί το μηκος λυγισμου μεγαλύτερο απο την απόσταση στύλου- κορφία?

----------


## Xάρης

Η ελάχιστη κλίση όμως δεν είναι 10% = 5,7°;

----------


## Xάρης

Ναι για την απορροή των ομβρίων είναι το 10%.
Αυτό τουλάχιστον γνωρίζω ως ελάχιστο.
Φυσικά μπορείς να έχεις και επίπεδη στέγη, δηλαδή δώμα.
Νομίζω όμως ότι αναφερόμαστε στα κλασικά ισόγεια μεταλλικά κτήρια με δίρριχτες στέγες.

----------


## palex

Οι αγωγοί αποχετευσης νομίζω ότι έχουν ελαχιστη κιση 1,5%.
Παράγραφος 4.2.3 στον ΕΝV1991 1.1: ορίζει ότι για κλίσεις μικρότερες του 5% πρεπει να λαμβανόνται τα κατάλληλα μέτρα (ελεγχος υποχωρησεων θεμελίων κτλ) και να αποδεικνύεται ότι η στεγη δεν συγκρατει νερα, ενω για κλίσεις κάτω απο 3% πρεπει να ελεγχθέι ότι δεν θα συμβεί κατάρρευση λόγω του βάρους του νερου που θα συνγκενρωθεί σε λίμνες στα σημεία των βελών των δοκών.
Οτι να ναι γραφεται στους κανονισμους μου φαίνεται!
Τωρα καθε υλικό εχει τις δικες του προτεινόμενες κλησεις π.χ τα πολυκαρμπονικά για αν θεωρούνται αυτοκαθαριζόμενα θέλουν 8%. 
Σημαντικό είναι αυτο που λεει ο dratsiox για διπλασιασμό του μήκους λυγισμού κάτω από 5μοιρών και δεν ξέρω αν στην πραγματικότητα υπάρχουν και ενδιάμεσες καταστασεις π.χ 1.5L για κλίσεις 9-10% .
Παντως 5μοίρες δεν είναι και πολυ μικρη κλίση(8,7%), εγω συνήθως έχω 12% =6,8μοίρες και παιρνω μήκος λυγισμου μέχρι τον κορφία ακριβώς.

----------


## palex

Εγω θεωρω ότι οι κανονισμοί απο την στιγμή που δεν αποτελουν πανεπιστημιακα συγγραμματα, θα έπρεπε να λειτουργούν τουλάχιστον σαν οδηγοί καθημέρινης πρακτικής για τον "μαχόμενο" μηχανικό.
Π.χ στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση θα μπορούσει να έδινε κατω απο μια κλίση ενα συγκεκριμένο ύψος νερου ή να απαγόρευε τελείως μικρές κλισεις και να τελέιωνε ή ιστορία, τα υπολοιπα του στυλ " να λαμβανεται η καταλληλη μέριμνα για αποφυγη..." μου φαίνονται φιλολογικά και ανεφάρμοστα και καλύτερα να μην υπήρχαν καθολου.
Πάντως δύσκολο μου φαινεται το υψος νερού μιας βροχής οποιασδήποτε κλίσης να περάσει το βαρος των φορτίων χιονιου.
Τωρα αν βρέξει ενω υπάρχει χίονι ουτως ή αλλως εχεις μεγαλύτερο προβλημα απο την αλλαγή του ειδικου βαρους του χιονιου ιδίως αν αυτο γίνει πάγος τα οποία ουτως η αλλως δεν τα λαμβανουμε υποψιν με την λογική του ΒΔ ή του DIN και δεν ξερω αν τα χρησιμοποιούν οσοι περνουν φορτίο με ΕC1.

----------


## palex

Εγω αναφέρομαι στο 4.2.3(3) του ΕΝV1991, που μιλάει για καταρρευση υπό το βαρος του νερου. Οχι για θεματα λειτουργικότητας-στεγανότητας.
Εξού και το σχολίο μου δηλαδή εφόσον δεν ορίζει καποια φορτία ελεγχου, τι θελει να κανει πια ο μηχανικος να εφαρμόσει αρχές της  υδρολογίας για τον χρονο απορροής, ενταση βροχής και να υπολογίσει το ύψος της ροής για μία συγκεκριμένη χρονική στιγμή πάνω στη στεγη αναλόγως και τις μετερολογικές συνθήκες της περιοχής?
Σε πολλα σημεία οι κανονισμοι χάνουν την αισθηση του μέτρου και την επαφη με την καθημερινή πραγματικότητα απλα και μόνο για να μην θεωρηθούν ελλιπείς.

----------


## palex

Οποτε για να λιμνασουν φορτία αντιστοιχα με 0,50μ χιονιου θα πρεπει να έχεις βέλος για τα ίδια βαρη μόνο G το οποίο να υπερνικά την έστω ελάχιστη κλίση κατα 5 εκατοστα, δηλαδή περίπου εκει που θα εχουν ήδη χτυπήσει  οι έλεγχοι λειτουργικότητας για G+Q+S για ενα ζευκτο 25μ, και παλι θα μιλάμε για μερικό τμημα του ζευκτου κοντά στο μέσον του και όχι όλη την επιφάνεια. Θα πρεπει να έχεις πολύ μεγαλο ανοιγμα και παρα πολύ μικρή κλίση για να βγεί κρίσιμο. Σε χοντρική προσεγγιση παντα όλα αυτα. 
Και πάλι δεν έιναι ευκολο να προσσεγγίσεις το φορτίο του λιμναζοντος νερου γιατι όσο λιμναζει τοσο αυξανει το βέλος μεχρι να φτασει σε μια ισορροπια.

----------


## palex

Αυτό που λές για την καταρρευση το έχω ακούσει και εγω αλλα δεν το αξιολογησα ιδιαιτερως, καθότι που φανηκε υπερβολικό το να συνγκεντρωθεί τόσο νερο.
Και τι εννοω, θα πρεπει να επροκειτο για περίπτωση με εγκιβωτισμό της στεγης περιμετρικά, και δυσκολευομαι να πιστέψω ότι εγινε τόσο καλή δουλεία στη μόνωση της στεγης ώστε το νερο να μην βρηκε διέξοδο απο αλλου.
Και σκεφτομαί κυρίως το σημείο οπου το πανελ στεγης παταει πανω στο φτερο της οριζόντιας υδρροής. Ειναι ενα σημείο όπου αν και προβλέπεται σχεδον ποτέ δεν βαζουν τα συνεργεια σιλικόνη ή καποια αλλη στεγανωτική ταινία. Επίσης ο αρμός των πανελ αν δεν τοποθετηθεί εκει βουτολικό κορδόνι που σχεδον κανεις δεν βαζει δεν ξερω αν μπορεί να μεινει στεγανός υπό υδροστατική πίεση.
Εκτός και αν ήταν τοσο καταρρακτώδης η βροχή που δεν υπήρχε χρόνος για εκτόνωση απο τα σημεια που αναφέρω.

----------


## Xάρης

Όντως υπήρχε εγκιβωτισμός της στέγης περιμετρικά, ήταν γερή η επικάλυψη οροφής-πλαγιοκάλυψη-τεγίδες-επεκτάσεις στύλων πάνω από τον κόμβο με το ζύγωμα και άντεξαν με αποτέλεσμα να καταστραφούν δοκοί και στύλοι.

----------


## lightname

Για την αποθήκη της LIDL μιλάτε;

----------


## Xάρης

Ναι.

----------


## lightname

Ήταν μερική κατάρευση, 1 2 πλαίσια, αν το είδε κάποιος συνάδελφος ας μας περιγράψει ακριβώς (δηλ. το νερό μόνο σε κάποια περιοχή δεν εκτονώθηκε).
Έπειτα πήγαν να το επιδιορθώσουν και από μια σπίθα πήρε φωτιά το πάνελ που δεν έσβηνε με τίποτα και έπεσε (κάηκε) όλη η κατασκευή.

----------


## Evan

> εγώ γενικά το τελευταίο αυτό τμήμα το ελέγχω αυτόνομα από την ομαδοποίηση που κάνω στην υπόλοιπη δοκό. ανάλογα τι αποτελέσματα παίρνω π.χ. ακραίο τμήμα ipe300 και υπόλοιπη δοκός ipe270, διακριτοποιώ επιπλέον το ακραίο τμήμα ipe300 να δω από πιο μήκος και πέρα *συμβαίνει αυτή η αλλαγή* και ανάλογα κρίνω αν θα κάνω όλο το ζύγωμα ipe270 ή ipe300.
> 
> φυσικά ο βαθμός ψειρίσματος της μαϊμούς εξαρτάται από τον πελάτη και τον χρόνο παράδοσης που θέλει.


το ακραίο τμήμα ενισχύεται για 2 λόγους
1. για ενίσχυση του κόμβου λόγω ελέγχου σύνδεσης
2. Για ενίσχυση του κόμβου λόγω μεγάλης ροπής της δοκού ώστε να κάνουμε οικονομία 

Αν έχεις μια ενίσχυση κόμβου σε ζευκτό π.χ. ΙΡΕ 300 με μια ίδια διατομή φάλτσα μήκους π.χ. 1μ. εγώ αυτό που κάνω είναι να θεωρώ ως άκαμπτο μέλος το μήκος π.χ. των 50εκ. από την παρειά του ούτως ή άλλως από τον άξονα του υπ/τος μέχρι την φλάτζα του είναι, οπότε το μήκος για τον υπολογισμό της ροπής της δοκού μειώνεται κατά 50 εκ.
Αλλιώς, πολύ σπάνια, όταν ελέγχω κάτι με λεπτομέρεια, κάνω μια σύνθετη διατομή για το πρώτο 1 μ. 

Δεν καταλαβαίνω για ποια αλλαγή μιλάς

----------


## palex

Σε ερώτηση που έκανα στον Βαγια οσον αφορά το μήκος λυγισμού σε ζευκτα μικρών κλισεων, ειπε οτι δεν υπαρχει καποια αναφορά-υποχρεώση από τον EC3 αλλα οι βρετανοι έχουν καποιους σχετικούς ελέγχους.
Επίσης σε ερωτηση στον Ιωαννίδη για το αν υπάρχει τρόπος να ελεγξουμε μια πλευρική στηριξη δοκου αν περιορίζει και την στροφη της διατομής (LT-TFB) είτε αυτή είναι τεγίδα είτε καποιο χαλυβδοφυλλο έιπε ότι δεν καλυπτόμαστε απο καποιο σχετικό ελεγχο του κανονισμου δηλαδή ότι δεν υπαρχει καποιο κριτήριο για να εφαρμοσουμε.
Αυτα απο το τριημερο σεμιναριο του ΤΕΕ για τους ΕC.

----------


## palex

Οχι, ηταν δύσκολο να τον απομονώσω, πανω που ηταν ετοιμός να μου πεί κατι σχετικό με της δυνατότητες των προγραμμάτων ανάλυσης, (υποψιαζομαι ότι θα μου έλεγε να δω τις παραμορφώσεις του φορέα ή καποια ιδιομορφή λυγισμου και να κρίνω), έκοψε την συζήτηση ενας γηραιότερος μηχανικός  :Mad:  για ενα αλλο δικό του θέμα και εμεινα με την... απορία στο χέρι.
Γενικά απο όλο το σεμινάριο παρατήρησα αδυναμία απαντήσεων στα καυτά θέματα που μπορέι να απασχολόυν στο πεδίο της πραξης ενα μηχανικό, πραγμα βεβαια που δεν μου φαίνεται περίεργο καθώς πολλα θέματα σηκώνουν πολλες διαφορετικές ερμηνίες και τελικά αν τα είχαν ξεκαθαρίσει όλα θα μας τα είχαν πει και από τα αμφιθέατρα.

----------


## palex

Ειμαι σίγουρος για αυτό.
@ thriumph, ναι εννοω ότι δεν γίνεται να μην εχεις πουθενα πλαίσια εφόσον δεν μπορέις να βαλεις σε όλους τους αξονές χιαστα.
δεν ξέρω να πρεπει να ανοιξουμε ξεχωριστα θεματα για το καθε τι, πραγμα που θα ήταν δύσκολο και δημιουργησα αυτό
http://www.emichanikos.gr/showthread...-23-25-11-2009
για να μην ειμαστε τελειώς off topic αν θελουμε να αναλύσουμε κατι, χωρίς να του αφιερώσουμε ολόκληρο thread

----------

